# السلام عليك يا ملكة الارض والسماء



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2013)

السلام عليك يا ملكة الارض والسماء... 
السلام عليك يا امنا مريم العذراء... 
يا رمز الطهارة والنقاء.... 
يا بحر المحبة والعطاء .... 
اليك نصرخ فاستجيبي النداء... 
ومنك نطلب فاجزلي علينا العطاء.... 
امنحي المرضى المتألمين الشفاء... 
وامنحي الحزانى الصبر والعزاء.... 
وساعدي المحتاجين الفقراء والبؤساء.... 
وتضرعي لاجلهم ليرتاحوا من الشقاء... 
امين


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 مايو 2013)

امييييييييييييييين
صلاه جميله
ام النور تحميكي حببتي
​


----------



## كلدانية (12 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> امييييييييييييييين
> 
> صلاه جميله
> ام النور تحميكي حببتي
> ​



 بركتها معكي انتي كمان
مرسي حبيبتي لمرورك ربنا يبارك​


----------



## Bent el Massih (14 مايو 2013)

*امــــــــين
صلاه رائعه حبيبتي
بركه امنا العذراء تكون معاكي​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 مايو 2013)

*شكرا جداااا
راااااااائع
الرب يباركك
آمين*​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (15 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكي يا مريم

                                   يا ممتلئة نعمة
                                  الرب معك
                                   مباركة انتي في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك سيدنا يسوع المسيح

                                       يا قديسة مريم يا والدة الله صلي لاجلنا نحن الخطاة
                                        الان وفي ساعة موتنا امين

                              امين شكرا كلدانية\اهدي لكي موضوعي ويفرحني تقريه
                                   خميلة طيب وخليلة حبيب ما اقدرش علي دا كله يا ماريان 
                                   ماريان(المحبوبة من الله)


----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *امــــــــين​*
> *صلاه رائعه حبيبتي*
> 
> *بركه امنا العذراء تكون معاكي*​



بركتها معك ايظا ياقمر
اسعدني مرورك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جداااا*​
> *راااااااائع*
> *الرب يباركك*
> 
> *آمين*​​




 شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك الجميل اخي النهيسي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> السلام عليكي يا مريم
> 
> يا ممتلئة نعمة
> الرب معك
> ...


شكراااا اخى  لمروك الرائع 
وشكراااا للاضافة الجميلة 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## Marina coptic (19 مايو 2013)

*امين
شكرا اختى كلدانيه*


----------



## soso a (19 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## tamav maria (19 مايو 2013)

اليك نصرخ فاستجيبي النداء... 
ومنك نطلب فاجزلي علينا العطاء.... 
امنحي المرضى المتألمين الشفاء... 
وامنحي الحزانى الصبر والعزاء.... 
وساعدي المحتاجين الفقراء والبؤساء.... 
وتضرعي لاجلهم ليرتاحوا من الشقاء... 
امين

*أمين ثم أمين ثم أمين
شكرا كلدانيه
العذرا تحافظ عليكي وتحميكي*


----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2013)

شكراااا جزيلا لمروركم الجميل
بركة وحماية ام النور معكم جميعا​


----------

